# Desert Graffiti



## woodsac (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry...no post, no comment in a few days :blushing:

Here's a post...hope to get back to commenting soon also.

Another 3 shot HDR, with the fisheye at 10mm. I was only standing about 3 feet from the corner of the building. This is just an old, abandoned house in the middle of the desert.


----------



## Ab$olut (Feb 12, 2007)

wow very nice Love the sky great work


----------



## Toast95135 (Feb 12, 2007)

wow awesome HDR! :thumbup:


----------



## Tangerini (Feb 12, 2007)

LOVE it!


----------



## firemedic0135 (Feb 12, 2007)

Another amazing Photo.!!


----------



## seemoo (Feb 12, 2007)

Very very VERY cool! Love the pushed color of the graffiti.

What kinda fish eye r u using? I love the distortion it creates.


----------



## woodsac (Feb 12, 2007)

Many, many thanks!!

Simon, this is the Tokina 10-17mm. It's a great lens and I'm really enjoying it


----------



## newrmdmike (Feb 12, 2007)

great stuff woodsac!

i see your style changing some i think . . . or is it just a fad for you?

very similar post work . . .


----------



## TBaraki (Feb 12, 2007)

Dammit, that's nice.


----------



## cherrymoose (Feb 12, 2007)

Ammmmazing.


----------



## DeepSpring (Feb 12, 2007)

wooow............ great great


----------



## CameronBrown_Photography (Feb 12, 2007)

wowowowow. i really like this picture. wow. makes you wonder how the kids got there in the first place.


----------



## woodsac (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks again everyone!



newrmdmike said:


> great stuff woodsac!
> 
> i see your style changing some i think . . . or is it just a fad for you?
> 
> very similar post work . . .


I think you could be right :mrgreen: 
I do think that HDR is a bit of a fad. But...I also think it can be used very tactfully. It gives me that artistic "kick" I feel like I've been missing lately? The combination of HDR, fisheye, and IR, really have me looking at things differently.


----------



## fstop23 (Feb 12, 2007)

awesome, again!  was the sky 2 different colors like that, or was that done in photoshop?


----------



## Olympus8MP (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow. HDR is hard to get just right like this. Your HDRs are the best, theres no "halos" and contrast is just right. I think an excellent HDR such as this looks much more like the "mind's eye" than a standard photograph. Great work!


----------



## ShootHoops (Feb 12, 2007)

Very nice! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## justinspeaks (Feb 12, 2007)

this is absolutely insaneee.amazing shot


----------



## MathieuHottePhotography (Feb 12, 2007)

This is great, HDR....been wanting to try it out...I should..Great shot.


----------



## myopia (Feb 12, 2007)

awsome HDR work.


----------



## fightheheathens (Feb 12, 2007)

very good use of the wide angle 
it doesnt always work with photos but i looks great here :thumbup:


----------



## danir (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow. This is realy an artistic freakshow (meant as compliment).
Dani.


----------



## Foffen (Feb 13, 2007)

Neat colors and sky.. Great composition!


----------



## cosmonaut (Feb 13, 2007)

Woodsac, You inspired me to try my hand at HDR but how does the song go " Can't touch this". Amazing work again. I wish you would post your work flow with HDR on your site if you ever find the time. You have developed a style to your own, your work needs to be hanging in a gallery somewhere....
Cosmo


----------



## Ripnowell45 (Feb 13, 2007)

I absolutely love this picture.  I want to try HDR so bad but I am terrible with photoshop.  I need to take a class or something


----------



## woodsac (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow! Thanks so much for the great feedback everyone. The feedback is what inspires me to keep shooting and learning 

This shot took a little PS work. More than just HDR. I worked with a different contrast layer, and a different saturation layer. It took a lot of mask painting to make the painted area bright, but not too bright, without overdoing the saturation on the ground and the wall.

If I get a chance, I'll try and explain what my steps were. Thanks again!


----------



## theusher (Feb 13, 2007)

Great use of HDR!!!


----------



## mad_malteaser (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow! Incredible work!


----------



## hammerette (Feb 13, 2007)

It all works together so well! There's some interest in it too! VEry good indeed!


----------



## Pauky (Feb 13, 2007)

Very impressive!!!

A couple questions for anyone who can answer:

What is HDR and IR?


----------



## Icon72 (Feb 13, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong, (noob here), but HDR = High Dynamic Range and IR = Infrared?


----------



## outlier (Feb 13, 2007)

When you see such consistent talent you know that someone is totally on their game.  Keep up the great work Woodsac!


----------



## newrmdmike (Feb 13, 2007)

what outlier said !


----------



## GrfxGuru (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice, the HDR and choice of lens works really well.


----------



## simonydes (Feb 13, 2007)

:hail: the sky..omg..the sky...its magnificent...


----------



## simonydes (Feb 13, 2007)

oh i forgot to mention the colors are magnificent as well


----------



## woodsac (Feb 13, 2007)

Pauky said:


> Very impressive!!!
> 
> A couple questions for anyone who can answer:
> 
> What is HDR and IR?





Icon72 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, (noob here), but HDR = High Dynamic Range and IR = Infrared?


Correct 

Man...you guys are make my head blow up :blushing::blushing::blushing:

Huge thanks to everyone for the encouragement! I question each HDR that I do. Maybe it's because I read so much flak on other HDR images? Sometimes I like the cartoony look, but I try and keep it pretty simple and somewhat realistic. I know I already touched on it, but right now, I just feel like HDR is letting me break out of my everyday photography and explore something new. It's a lot of extra steps, and not all images work out, but it's very rewarding!


----------



## Arch (Feb 14, 2007)

good job woody :thumbup:


----------



## Ghetto Panda (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow just amazing what a great shot can't get over the sky and the colours just pop, great work.


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 14, 2007)

hello Wood! it is amazing! I haven't seen your photos for a while, cozI wasn;t here but this is something completely different to what I remember! great stuff!


----------



## Icon72 (Feb 14, 2007)

woodsac said:


> Man...you guys are make my head blow up


 
I can't help but add to the praise. I just checked out your web site for the first time and I am in awe. :hail: 

Your Dark Side gallery is outstanding, not too mention everything else. The darker stuff may not fit everyone's tastes but it's fits mine just fine. Awesome stuff.


----------



## WVPhotoGuy (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow, That is an Amazing Picture!


----------



## JimmyAtlantis (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm not usually a fan of HDRs, but this is very nice. I absolutely love the sky and the paint is SOO vivid!


----------



## snownow (Feb 14, 2007)

JimmyAtlantis said:


> I'm not usually a fan of HDRs, but this is very nice. I absolutely love the sky and the paint is SOO vivid!


 
Ditto, but my god man, this has to be the most stunning shot if have seen in quite a while. And of a old torn up building. :hail:


----------



## joyride (Feb 14, 2007)

I have to say, this is one of my favorites from you woody...the sky is just rediculous!


----------



## Carroll1 (Feb 15, 2007)

WOW! Loving that sky and colour. Awesome work!


----------



## phil-ray (Feb 16, 2007)

thats cool, good work with the shot


----------



## MrMatthieu (Feb 17, 2007)

Woodsac, of course it works &  very nicely done but the subject is not enough powerfull compared to your othershots ( like the Motel for ex)
so that is not my fav

Mat


----------



## asr84 (Feb 17, 2007)

I personally  love this shot. I like graffiti, the desert and the sky, you have  superbly mixed these 3 elements.  great job


----------

